# New personal best!



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

I just got back from casting i hit 502ft!! with 8oz.
But here is the problem i threw the 502 using hatteras cast. When i try the pendulum cast i know that iv got 502 beat by a mile by the zingggggg of the reel, but my cast is always a line drive  what can i do to keep the cast around 45 degrees.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

502ft/3 = 167.33333

That's impressive w/ 8oz. Congrats.  

What combo were you throwing?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

*combo*

om 12ft rated 6-12, 525 ho ceramic berrings and ho mags,rr fuel lube. about mags, i still dont know the advantage of stacked mags? i could throw the stock ones on 4 or 5 and the ho ones i throw on 0 or 1, (2 with no thumbing) everyone told me it would help my distance but i still think it is just a stronger magnetic field. so it tells me that throwing ho mags on 0 or1 is the same as 4 or 5 on the stock mags.But mabey im wrong.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Yer releasing too late....hence the line drive....if yer casting staight up into tha air...yer castin too early...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i try to release earlier but i cant load the rod nearley as well. i think im going to have to go to to some distance casting meating and get some pointers. when and where is the closest casting practice/meating fredericksburg?


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

wow... my reel only hold 260yds..


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Get that chin up as you come around and look in the sky at 45°. Concentrate on putting the sinker right on the spot you are looking.

Congrats on the PB!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

a guy once told me to pickout a cloud and aim for it.dont aim for a spot on the ground or itll be a line drive.this worked for me.his nick name is danville if any of yall know him.he can throw the t mag a mile an is one of the best if not the best caster i know.he pretty much singlehandedly tought me how to throw a conventional


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Lipripper, Advantages*

of HO upgrade, become more apparent under tough fishing conditions. With a strong cross wind or head wind You will likely need to set the mag setting up around 5 or higher, which will give you a higher magnetic field than a setting of 8 with just the original magnets. There is probably not a whole lot of advantage (if any) to using the HO mag upgrade in a distance casting competition. 

Not sure about any casting groups out of Fredericksburg, I know some of the guys around Norfolk,VA Beach were getting together last year for some practice sessions. I'm near the Ladysmith area (about 20 minutes south of Fredericksburg) and would be interested in getting together with others in the area. Where do you practice currently? If there is enough interest maybe we can Get a few folks together for a day of flinging weights.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*additional thoughts*

Lip Ripper, my 525 set up is identical to yours with the exception of mine having yellow label rocket fuel. I generally cast with the mags set on 2, but will go down to 1 or even zero occassionally if conditions are right. 

One thing I check constantly is the side play that is controlled by the spool tension knob. I try to have a bit of side play and prefer this setting to be loose and use a little more mag, than to have the spool tension tight and the mags set to zero. Even a slight change in the spool tension can make a big difference.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i practice at pratt park its about 2min from down town f-burg, its a great place to cast(about 5-6 soccer fields in a row) and level as hell. i usually set dixie cups at 50yd intervals. like you said if we could get enoph intrest it would be a great place to set up casting practice.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm in spotsy and would be down with some practice casting, the thing is I suck. You guys are way better than me. I can barely hit 100 yards with a 4 ounce.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice job Ripper...way to get angry with that 8oz!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

502 ft ??? thats awsome. I gotta get back out to the field and practice. Congrats on the PB


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

HuskyMD stepped into the wayback machine . . . 

Lipripper is probably over 600 feet by now seeing that he set his 502 PB back in 2005!

"Lazarus thread" award contender for April right here . . .


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

ReelinRod said:


> HuskyMD stepped into the wayback machine . . .
> 
> Lipripper is probably over 600 feet by now seeing that he set his 502 PB back in 2005!
> 
> "Lazarus thread" award contender for April right here . . .


HAH I didn't catch that either. The thread that never dies


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

2005...wow...I missed that...lol


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Lip Ripper said:


> I just got back from casting i hit 502ft!! with 8oz.
> But here is the problem i threw the 502 using hatteras cast. When i try the pendulum cast i know that iv got 502 beat by a mile by the zingggggg of the reel, but my cast is always a line drive  what can i do to keep the cast around 45 degrees.


Good one, Congratulations.


----------

